# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas



## dekiti (Jul 8, 2007)

Mabuhay!
I am Janfel Villahermosa, Guro in Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Kali and Iam so glad to be part of martialtalk.com.

Please view our video at 



Salamat.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2007)

Mabuhay and Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome, and thanks for posting the video. Some _very _skilled people! :asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello, welcome to MT ... nice post ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 8, 2007)

Mabuhay and Welcome to Martial Talk!

Hormat


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT its great to meet you


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

dekiti said:


> Mabuhay!
> I am Janfel Villahermosa, Guro in Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Kali and Iam so glad to be part of martialtalk.com.



Welcome! Always good to see another FMAer on the boards.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 11, 2007)

Good video!!
Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome, nice to have you on board, enjoy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Janfel!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome Aboard, Janfel


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice to meet you, where you at? may I ask.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------

